# Buck I'm After!



## switchback (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I still have a buck and a doe tag left. I was at full draw on a doe last night at 15 yards but was waiting on her to get to 10 yards so she would be completely broadside. before she stepped out from behind the last little tree, she busted me and ran off. Last year I shot this buck at the front of the area I'm hunting, sitting in a child's chair next to a hackberry tree in the middle of a mesquite thicket during the rut. I only had clear fat on my arrow and a few hairs. I saw him later towards the end of season and he was fine. Everyone has been seeing him this year from front to back of the property and one guy even got this trail came pic of him ( before someone stole his cam). I am sitting in the back of the property and am hunting public land with a bow, in cottonwoods that are like toothpicks in the sky (light grey with no branches just tops). I get busted quite a bit but I usually get a few deer a year. Just hard hunting. The last couple of weekends I have had the same buck come in right at dark. Last night he came in after the does from behind me and was right under my tree. I couldn't turn around and could hear him stomp his foot. Then he went around to my left and I could see him before he went back behind me again. He stayed there til I left. I am going to build a brush blind to throw a pop up behind, so they get used to it.....just in case I keep getting busted I'll have a different approach ready. I also got a little tree across the trail from me that has alot of vines behind it if I need it to.

Here's a pic of the rub near me and the buck........


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice Buck! Hope you get him!  

What kind of trail cam?


----------



## switchback (Dec 21, 2008)

I think he bought 3 and still has 2 out. Can't remember what kind, but don't think they were the real expensive ones. I would buy the wildview 2 for public land cause you can get them in a 2 pack for under $100 (good pics) and if they come up missing you haven't lost to much. But there not the ir (infra red) they use a flash so it gives away the camera being there.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a good one.

Good luck with him. Our last day of m/l is today. Too darn cold for me. It's 24 degrees right now at it's highest dipping down to 5 degrees tonight.


----------



## switchback (Dec 21, 2008)

Season in North Texas ends Jan. 4th. A few weeks ago it was super cold. yesterday was 67 and today is 38. By the end of the week it'll be 69 again. Just crazy weather.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 21, 2008)

Our bow season runs until the end of Jan.

I think we may pitch out some corn piles and break the bows back out when it warms back up. 2 out of the 4 of us haven't punched our buck tag yet.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck with that one. He's a nice 'un for sure.

Wind kept the deer from moving this afternoon. 10 days left..


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 21, 2008)

There's Buck's in them there cottonwoods :lol: 

He's a good one, I vote for the brush build, you'll need to stay ahead of him cause he's big for a reason and its not being the dumb deer on the block :lol: 

Good luck


----------

